

Ask HN: Alternative to Codecademy model? - ikonux

Teaching code by deconstructing an existing app and going in reverse. 
Does that make sense?<p>It is somewhat like the difference in learning/teaching language that is described here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/PimsleurApproach?v=u-ZCNIHYQ1M&#38;feature=pyv&#38;ad=10586951585&#38;kw=pimsleur<p>What do you think?
======
elricL
I think its an excellent idea. But,Codecademy tries to teach to people who
have never programmed before. Yours makes more sense if the target is someone
who already has experience in programming, and is introduced to a new
technology.

